# My marshall sounds terrible



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a Marshall mode 4 and it has two 12AX7EH tubes..Today i noticed even on the clean channel it sounded distored>>
I took the cover off to look at both tubes,,Both of them are not lite up., and it makes me wonder if one tube was gone , and i never noticed..( is that possible??
If both tubes went at once then, i have to wonder if something else is going on with it.

Anyways i will need to find 2- 12AX7EH tubes. Anybody have any or where is the best place on line to buy>. I cannot travel, will need to have them shipped to me..

Rick


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Try The Tube Store in Hamilton.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Join the club all of our (newer) Marshalls sound terrible! kjdr


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing touches Zakk Wylde's Marshall MG STACK!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

+1 on the Tubestore.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I have a Marshall mode 4 and it has two 12AX7EH tubes..Today i noticed even on the clean channel it sounded distored>>
> I took the cover off to look at both tubes,,Both of them are not lite up., and it makes me wonder if one tube was gone , and i never noticed..( is that possible??
> If both tubes went at once then, i have to wonder if something else is going on with it.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's hard to see if a tube is lit up The glowing filament may be shrouded by other stuff in the tube and the tube position in the amp may make it hard to get a good line of sight on the glow.

One thing is absolutely true is that if a tube isn't lit it DOESN'T WORK AT ALL! So you can't blame a dead tube for crappy tone or too much distortion. A dead tube becomes a brick wall for the signal. Since your signal passes through your tubes in a chain if one tube doesn't light up then that's it - no more wailin' - end of story. Your amp becomes an ornament. A QUIET ornament!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

are you running any pedals out front?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

EH tubes and Sovtek LPS tubes often light up SO dimly that you cannot tell unless you were in near pitch black. It is really weird but both companies (well one company really) are pretty open with this strange tidbit about their tubes.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Center Stage Music and Renaisance Music.....both in Kingston....carry tubes in stock. About $12 to $15 each depending on brand.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*marshall*

Well I took the tubes out and stuck them back in >> I have to look really hard, and i can see a dim light the other one i can't see at all .Also i am wondering if i am getting a reflection of red from the power switch.

Anyways I do have pedals in front of the amp and i plugged it in and it sounded better..maybe a short or weak tube>> is that possible.

This is a Hybred amp so i think it would still work even if both tubes where gone>. maybe i am wrong>> but this Mode 4 has two power amplifiers. This amp is about 8 yrs old.

Anyways i think i will put new tubes in it and get the others tested and if they work i can keep then for a spare.

Rick


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

Roland>Marshall....

There, I said it


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Well I took the tubes out and stuck them back in >> I have to look really hard, and i can see a dim light the other one i can't see at all .Also i am wondering if i am getting a reflection of red from the power switch.
> 
> Anyways I do have pedals in front of the amp and i plugged it in and it sounded better..maybe a short or weak tube>> is that possible.
> 
> ...



Rick,

I suspect there may be other problems at work here. The mode four has powerful solid state outputs which can get really hot. At 8 years old, the amp may need to be inspected for heat related solder problems. If the problem is now permanent or at least persistent, I would suggest you have a tech look at it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This thing draws as much power as 8 old style 100 watt light bulbs. That's a lot of energy and heat. I'd suggest taking it to a tech for a full physical.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Join the club all of our (newer) Marshalls sound terrible! kjdr


Vintage Modern and the JVM sounded fine to me! Especially the Vintage Modern. I've heard the Rhoads signature is good too but I haven't personally tried one... likely won't get the chance either.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

I had a Marshall valvestate 50 watt at some point that sounded way better than the JCM 900 I had. I don't think I'll touch anything marshall again unless it's one of the plexi reissues or an original.


----------



## BornUnderBadSign (Jun 10, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> Nothing touches Zakk Wylde's Marshall MG STACK!


It's crushing distortion is second to none! I'm saving up for one... can't wait!


----------

